# My new business! Check it out!



## Back to Nature (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi! I just started a new business sellign Avon. I can't deliver to people who live far away, but if you order on my website I get a commission. Help me out?

http://haleylaurain.avonrepresentative.com/


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Good luck in your adventure in business.


----------

